# Ant Poison



## Robbin (Oct 1, 2013)

My puppy Toli (now 7.5 months, 110+ pounds) pulled a gallon jug of Ant Poison sprinkles off my 4 wheeler last night.  I always check on them before going to bed and saw them about 10pm laying head to head between me and the street light at the pump house.   I figured they were up to no good so I grabbed a light and put some shoes on and went out.  My heart dropped when I saw the jug,  they had chewed the top off and eaten the contents  (about half full).  Poison control needed the label, they had chewed it off.  So I searched and found the label.   Called back and they said it had  a low toxic level for dogs and that it was unlikely to kill dogs this big.  Of course there was no way of knowing if one or the other had eaten most of the poison.  Mardi and I guessed it to be at least 8 cups.  Bandit, was lethargic and didnt feel good,  Toli was fine.  Bandit is an old border collie that is half the weight of Toli.  I feed them both a large helping of dog food and stew to get them to eat it all to dilute the poison and slow down the absorption.   I slept little and checked on the dogs often.  Very tired yesterday.  Dogs where fine when I came home from work.

The Ant poison (AMDRO) is always on a rack on top of my wheeler as there are fire ants all over our property.  Toli is tall enough to walk right up to it now and snatch it off, pulling the hook down.   And there is nothing that he doesnt want to chew.  I will have to be more careful.  Got lucky this time!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would keep activated charcoal around just in case.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow!  Glad everyone's ok.  We started keeping our fire ant poison well out of reach (lol - almost out of reach for us it's on such a high shelf).  Our goats try to eat it when we treat the ground.  Fortunately, they've never got more than a nibble or two, but like you, it still worries me.  

Crazy animals - I don't know why they like it.  I think the stuff smells awful.  I prefer organic, but haven't had any success getting rid of fire ants with anything organic.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2013)

Fire ant control-

Several tablespoons of molasses to one gallon of water and several tablespoons of citrus oil. Put in a pump up garden sprayer, knock the top off the ant hill and soak them down. You can make citrus oil by boiling peelings in enough water to cover for 20 to 30 minutes, then let cool.

dogs eating Amdro would scare the stuffings out of me. Glad your dogs are ok.


----------



## bj taylor (Oct 1, 2013)

it's the corn in the amdro they like.  it's not supposed to be very toxic, but I don't put it out where my chickens can eat it - they scarf it up like it's candy.  i'm sure my goats would eat it too.  my german shepherd ate part of a bag - scared me, but, she was fine.


----------

